# Photo Project #5 - Frozen Motion



## RustyBrown

*2Cool Photo Project #5*

*Title - "Frozen Motion"*

I think many of us have been waiting for this one. Time to put those fast shutter speeds you never use to work.

Project expires 7/15

Congratulations to Stargazer on winning the ROT contest with his storm.

In an effort to stimulate the creative process and the exchange of images and critiques on the board I have decided to create bi-monthly photo projects. Here's how it will work&#8230;

A project will be stickied on or about the 1st and 15th of each month and will close on the 15th and 1st of the next month respectively.

A photographer may enter as many images as he or she would like throughout the time of the project on this thread only.

All 2coolers are invited to give feedback, suggestion and critiques for those submissions on the same thread. 

*Images must be taken between the start and end dates of the projects.* You should only submit shots that you have taken.

Images should be kept to 800 pixels on the longest side. Borders are allowed.

Photo manipulation is welcome - at your own risk. 

At the project close the previous winner will select the project winner. The project winner will select the next topic. Should this not happen within 48 hrs I will intervene.

Participation is key both in imagery and feedback.


----------



## Fisher Lou

Castnet in motion.


----------



## rippin lips jr

Water droplet in motion:


----------



## The Machine

castnet looks cool


----------



## Arlon

Remember... *Images must be taken between the start and end dates of the projects.* 


The purpose of the exercise is to get you out there to try some new stuff!


----------



## sandybottom

Taken this weekend.

ATV serves a purpose.


----------



## fishingnotcatching

*Hope flash frozen motion counts*

Me weedeating the back.


----------



## Koru

.









rosesm


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Rollerderby
Womens Flat Track Rollerderby has many skaters who also compete in USARS sanctioned speed skating. Many of the latest crop of Olympic ice speed skaters got their start on wheels. Speeds are typically 100 meters in the 9-11 second range, depending on the age of the skaters. Shutter speeds used here were 1/20-1/30 with a speedlight set for second curtain sync to prevent the leading edge blure you get with first curtain sync on fast moving subjects.


----------



## fishingnotcatching

Neato!!

I need to get out more. I cut the grass, then take pictures of cutting the grass.


----------



## seawings

fishingnotcatching said:


> I need to get out more. I cut the grass, then take pictures of cutting the grass.


 True dedication! And a unique perspective...great shot.


----------



## madf1man

*It's all about luck!*

This idea motivated me to try something I've been thinking about for awhile. Thanks Rusty


----------



## Arlon

Where in the world do they do roller-derby. Looks like a lot of fun (as a spectator!)..


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Womens Flat Track Derby has leagues in Austin, Dallas, Houston, New Orleans, San Antonio, and Corpus Christi in TX, and another 200 cities around the world. Go to www.wftda.org for links to all the local city leagues and their schedules. Houston is playing Austin in Houston this Sunday evening.


----------



## rangerjohn

now that is a VERY COOL picture!



fishingnotcatching said:


> Me weedeating the back.


----------



## AggieCowboy98

I'm not a photographer by any means. I was playing with a digital point a shoot of mine on the 4th and got this. It's certainly not anywhere near the caliber of work y'all are doing but I thought it was a cool pic from a cheap point and shoot. Hope some of you enjoy it...

Olympus Stylus 770SW - From pier at Key Alegro condominiums


----------



## sandybottom

Don't doubt yourself, AggieCowboy98. That's pretty cool!


----------



## Dorado-Mahi

Here are a some images taken on the beach this past weekend. Even though the last two shots of the approaching storm and fireworks were not shot at a high shutter speed, they have the feel of a frozen motion in time.


----------



## labanc

1/2500sec

Bad day in the office?


----------



## bzrk180

Arlon said:


> Where in the world do they do roller-derby. Looks like a lot of fun (as a spectator!)..


Austin has a roller durby deal...they have teams and they do it on like saturday nights or something like that


----------



## rebelangler

bzrk180 said:


> Austin has a roller durby deal...they have teams and they do it on like saturday nights or something like that


that comment just turned you into a like um like i dunno like a california blonde..
just kiddin..
that roller derby deal would be cool to go check out but i still fancy the photo of the arrow and im assuming a water balloon...as well as the squirlly firework shot..

brian


----------



## Dances With Fish

Hey Guys lol....Long time..Here ya go from a couple of days ago.


----------



## MT Stringer

*Double Play*

Utah Predator second baseman, Kimberlee Bogar, throws to first base during a double play attempt at a softball game in the Triple Crown Sports World Series in Park City, Utah. The Predators won this game 6-5 in a squeaker.
Mike


----------



## stargazer

We were on the other side of you, At the park. Nice shot.


AggieCowboy98 said:


> I'm not a photographer by any means. I was playing with a digital point a shoot of mine on the 4th and got this. It's certainly not anywhere near the caliber of work y'all are doing but I thought it was a cool pic from a cheap point and shoot. Hope some of you enjoy it...
> 
> Olympus Stylus 770SW - From pier at Key Alegro condominiums


----------



## Arlon

Milk using an expensive SB-800 flash that does NOT capture the droplets nearly as well as a much cheaper sunpak. Apparently the sunpak has a shorter flash duration for the same light output..


----------



## Dances With Fish

Your the man ARLON.....


----------



## sandybottom

Quote:Milk using an expensive SB-800 flash that does NOT capture the droplets nearly as well as a much cheaper sunpak. Apparently the sunpak has a shorter flash duration for the same light output.

Good because I just got me a cheapo Sunpack today. Now I just need to figure out how to expose my pictures right all over again.


----------



## Arlon

Sandy, I prefer my sunpak over this sb800 95% of the time on the d200 and 100% of the time on the d50. Drag out that d50 and try the sunpak at some really high shutter speeds like 1/2000+. You'll be amazed...


----------



## Ibeafireman

Well here is my submission. My son at the skatepark. My first try at a shot like this. Shot with 40D and 28-135 IS. I know its a little close to ending but last month I was a day late, so I am getting a little better with the time limit.


----------



## madf1man

Which one is your boy? :spineyes:


----------



## Fisher Lou

Bummble Bee and Sunflower.


----------



## RustyBrown

and the win goes to fishingnotcatching for the weedeater shot. I'll get a new topic up as soon as I can.


----------



## Ibeafireman

congrats fishingnotcatching. That is an exeptional shot you have there.


----------



## stargazer

Congrats fishingnotcatching.....Great shot!!!


----------



## Fisher Lou

Congrats Fishingnotcatching. Cool shot.


----------

